# Lelit Elizabeth: continuous boiling water sounds



## niakapa (Jun 21, 2021)

My Lelit Elizabeth is around a year old. In last couple of weeks I am hearing a continuous bubbling sound, kind of like boiling water. I suspect it could be steam slowly escaping from inside. 

Do you have any suggestions for what to check?

The pressure gauge shows 10 bars (dropping to 9+ halfway) while brewing, which is higher than I remembered (used to be 9+ bars dropping to9-). Not sure if this is related. The taste of the espresso is slightly off as well than what I remember. My grinder is niche zero.

It is used for 3 shots a day and gets a weekly backflush.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you in a hard water area ? if so it could be scale build up. Have you tried de-scaling it ?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Does it do it when steam boiler on? If yes what temp do you set it at? Mine was also doing similar and some clicking noises and pushing air bubble through silicon tubing and i reduced it down to 132 degrees and it stopped doing it since then


----------



## niakapa (Jun 21, 2021)

Inspector said:


> Does it do it when steam boiler on? If yes what temp do you set it at? Mine was also doing similar and some clicking noises and pushing air bubble through silicon tubing and i reduced it down to 132 degrees and it stopped doing it since then


Steam boiler is set to 143 C. I will try setting it lower and report back.


----------



## niakapa (Jun 21, 2021)

El carajillo said:


> Are you in a hard water area ? if so it could be scale build up. Have you tried de-scaling it ?


Yes, our water is hard. I do use water from a Brita jug, plus have a water softening filter in the Lelit tank. I believe the water hardness reading (using paper strips) was 80-90 which is not considered very hard. The machine is only a year old. 

I'll try Inspector's suggestion and then try the descaling.


----------



## niakapa (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi: I tried lowering the steam boiler temperature to 132 as suggested by inspector and the noises didn't go away but they were not as loud. So is it something to do with the steam pressure or some valve?


----------

